# S7-1200 Druck in Zeit-Druckstufen regeln.



## Werso (12 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

leider konnte ich nichts passendes zu meinem Thema finden

Folgendes Problem:

 Ich möchte ein Ofen mittels Proportionalventils unter Druck(max. 0,99bar) setzen.(Hardware, Proportionalventil und Messumformer-P, ist vorhanden)

Nun ist es nicht mit einer linearen Befüllung getan, es sollen natürlich mehrere (bis zu 15) sein.

Die Druckstufen sollen über Druck/Zeit gesteuert werden.

ZB. :
160 mbar in   6s (gesamt 6s)

330 mbar in 25s (gesamt 31s)

999 mbar in   9s (gesamt 40s)


Hat da jemand eine Idee für mich??

MfG
FW


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 Oktober 2021)

Z. B Änderung  des sollwertes:




__





						Analogwertausgabe
					

Guten Tag, Ich habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen:  Nun zu meinem Problem: Die Normierung habe ich bereits erledigt,  jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, wie ich das ganze mit nur einem Zeitglied realisieren kann.  MfG Max Krumpholz




					www.sps-forum.de
				




PID REGLER für die Regelung der Ventil Stellung.

Das sollte eigentlich  alles dann sein. Einstellen optimieren. Testen.


----------



## Werso (12 Oktober 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Z. B Änderung  des sollwertes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, leider nicht!
Dort kann ich ja nur einen Sollwert angeben und nicht sagen, mach nach 10s den Wert, nach 20s den und nach 30s den....


----------



## Heinileini (12 Oktober 2021)

Werso schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht!
> Dort kann ich ja nur einen Sollwert angeben und nicht sagen, mach nach 10s den Wert, nach 20s den und nach 30s den....


 Warum kannst Du den Sollwert nicht nach Deinen Wünschen in zeitlichen Abständen verändern?
Das war doch das, was Du in Beitrag #1 als Aufgabe dargestellt hast.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (12 Oktober 2021)

Werso schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht!
> Dort kann ich ja nur einen Sollwert angeben und nicht sagen, mach nach 10s den Wert, nach 20s den und nach 30s den....


Kann das sein das du einen gleitenden Sollwert haben willst?
Also zwischen deinen Schritten keine Sprünge(Stufen) sondern Änderung  mit unterschiedlichlichen Steigungen?
Dann auf Seite 185 nachschauen


----------



## Werso (13 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Warum kannst Du den Sollwert nicht nach Deinen Wünschen in zeitlichen Abständen verändern?
> Das war doch das, was Du in Beitrag #1 als Aufgabe dargestellt hast.


Weil das automatisch und nicht durch Handeingabe geschehen soll, quasi wie eine Tabbelle, deren Werte ich über das HMI eingeben kannn.
Also in Paren t1/p1, t2/p2, .........tn/pn.
Wobei t1<t2< .........tn und p1<p2<.........pn


----------



## Werso (13 Oktober 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Kann das sein das du einen gleitenden Sollwert haben willst?
> Also zwischen deinen Schritten keine Sprünge(Stufen) sondern Änderung  mit unterschiedlichlichen Steigungen?
> Dann auf Seite 185 nachschauen


Jepp,
das könnte es sein! Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen
Und diese Funktionen sind im TIA?
Sind mir noch nie aufgefallen.

Danke erstmal!!!


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (13 Oktober 2021)

Werso schrieb:


> Weil das automatisch und nicht durch Handeingabe geschehen soll, quasi wie eine Tabbelle, deren Werte ich über das HMI eingeben kannn.
> Also in Paren t1/p1, t2/p2, .........tn/pn.
> Wobei t1<t2< .........tn und p1<p2<.........pn


Erstes Beispiel ginge auch. Laut deiner Beschreibung und 5 kleinen Änderungen ca. Ginge das Beispiel so in der Art. Du wirst hier selten bzw. Nirgends 100% prozentige Lösungen für dein Problem finden. Hier gibt es meistens Tipps oder Beispiele wie man was lösen könnte. Der Rest ist eigenes Hirnschmalz.


----------



## Werso (13 Oktober 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Erstes Beispiel ginge auch. Laut deiner Beschreibung und 5 kleinen Änderungen ca. Ginge das Beispiel so in der Art. Du wirst hier selten bzw. Nirgends 100% prozentige Lösungen für dein Problem finden. Hier gibt es meistens Tipps oder Beispiele wie


----------

